# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Parlor OKC

## Pete

Press release.

See renderings of Central Exchange here:  http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=43990

Parlor will be taking the east building.

****************************


FOOD HALL AND BAR TO BE FIRST TENANT IN CENTRAL EXCHANGE DEVELOPMENT IN DOWNTOWN OKLAHOMA CITY’S AUTOMOBILE ALLEY
Parlor OKC to open summer 2019 with two bars, a rooftop deck, and multiple locally-operated kitchens

OKLAHOMA CITY – Today Oklahoma City developer Tribune Capital unveiled its first tenant at its Central Exchange development in Automobile Alley, 11 NE 6th Street. Parlor OKC will open summer 2019. 

Parlor OKC is a 13,000-square-foot food hall with two bars featuring local craft beer and house-created artisanal cocktails, along with multiple kitchens operated by local and regional chefs. It will contain approximately 350 seats, including multiple lounge areas and a rooftop patio.  Parlor will begin curating kitchen concepts by the end of 2018 and plans to open its doors to the public in early summer 2019. Parlor OKC is modeled after Parlor KC, which opened in Kansas City, MO earlier this year. Both are operated by the Meriwether Companies of Boulder, CO.

“Parlor is a collection of chefs coming together to advance the concept of how people eat and drink. Our aim is to curate a diverse group of culinary concepts, paired with inventive cocktails and craft beer, and celebrate it all in an eclectic atmosphere under one roof,” said Davis Engle, vice president of Meriwether Companies.
Central Exchange is a 42,000 mixed-use redevelopment of the historic Pioneer Telephone switch house and garage in Automobile Alley. The project was designed by AHMM Architects. Lingo Construction is the contractor. Construction started summer 2018 with expected completion mid-2019. The 4-story switch house is being converted into office space. Parlor OKC will anchor the project in the 2-story historic garage next door. The site includes ample parking, much of which is covered, to the north, accessible from 7th Street. Tribune is coordinating with neighbors to encourage walkability and cohesion in the neighborhood. Central Exchange has up to 29,000 square feet of office and retail space available for lease adjacent to Parlor. 

“We were approached by Parlor who was attracted to this area for the obvious reasons, being on 6th Street makes us easy to get to. Plus we’re just a block from the new streetcar stop, and we have ample parking to the north. Parlor knows how to build a product that becomes a destination for food and drink, but they’ve also proven their business model, as well,” said Reese Travis, CEO of Tribune Capital. “I am moving my employees down here from up north, and as you can imagine, they’re all excited about the announcement, and they know there is more to come.” 

For more information on Parlor OKC, visit www.parlorokc.com.

For more information on Parlor KC, visit, in the Kansas City Crossroads district, visit. www.parlorkcmo.com or on social at @parlorkcmo.

ABOUT TRIBUNE CAPITAL
Tribune Capital is an Oklahoma City based private equity firm, founded in 2015, that is currently pursuing assets in the commercial and multi-family real estate industry within the Mid-Continent region. Our team of entrepreneurial, experienced investment managers works on projects that target high return, value addition, and new developments maximizing the return on investment for all of our clients. For more information, visit http://www.tribunecapital.com.

ABOUT MERIWETHER COMPANIES
Founded in 2014, Boulder, Colorado-based Meriwether Companies is a multi-disciplined real estate development and investment firm focused on distinctive residential and hospitality projects located in resort communities and select urban settings. For more information, visit meriwetherco.com.


IMAGES FROM Parlor Kansas City:

----------


## TeeDub2

This is going to be awesome! Two food halls!!

----------


## Pete

> This is going to be awesome! Two food halls!!


Three:  The Collective, Hudson Street Market (old Uptown Theater) and now The Parlor.

----------


## Bullbear

this popped up on my facebook today.  has there been any movement on it? I noticed the website shows the concepts and I was surprised that pachinko parlor was part of it.  I was never a fan of their sushi.. also noticed " mother clucker" with the tag line "TRUE Nashville hot chicken".. seemed like a dig..lol

----------


## Roger S

> also noticed " mother clucker" with the tag line "TRUE Nashville hot chicken".. seemed like a dig..lol


Could be a fact.... Nashbird is nothing like Prince's or Hattie B's

----------


## Bullbear

> Could be a fact.... Nashbird is nothing like Prince's or Hattie B's


oh I don't doubt it.  I am not a Nashbird fan really.  just interesting since Pachinko parlor is also on the list and use to be located with nashbird is now.

----------


## Pete

Great, detailed article in the Gazette:

https://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/p...nt?oid=6375755

----------


## WhoRepsTheLurker

Grand Opening Set for September 6th per their social media accounts.

----------


## shawnw

Eote coffee in the same building opened yesterday I believe. Didn't even realize things were so close to completion in this building....

----------


## warreng88

Went last night for a ULI event and this place is going to kill it. 

Four food concepts (Pachinko Parlor, Burger Pig, Sura and Graffiti) with a massive bar downstairs and a lot of seating and three food concepts (El Guate, Mother Clucker and Providence Pizza) with a smaller bar upstairs, lots of seating and a rooftop area facing north. I don't know what the Collective is charging, but the operator here said it takes about $15,000-$20,000 to start up at their location and they have 1,2 and 3 year leases for the concepts. That amount is a lot less than starting a brick and mortar store or food truck.

----------


## warreng88

> Eote coffee in the same building opened yesterday I believe. Didn't even realize things were so close to completion in this building....


When I toured the building yesterday, the coffee shop was downstairs in the Central Exchange west building with offices above and the Parlor will be all food concepts. Just wanted to clarify that for anyone wanting to go visit so they don't get lost.

----------


## Pete

Their grand opening is September 6th.

First photo is mine; rest are courtesy of warreng88:

----------


## catcherinthewry

Can't wait.

----------


## PaddyShack

Are these all one off places that come from local owners?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Are these all one off places that come from local owners?


looks like 

sura 
mother clucker 
and providence 

are also in the ParloR in KC

----------


## king183

Went to Eote coffee today. To get there, you have to walk downstairs and through some of the development. This is clearly a top notch, very well done project and is going to be very successful. The more of this level of quality of development we can get in OKC, the better.

----------


## aDark

I won an instagram contest and am invited to the soft opening on Sep 3. Taking the wife as my guest. She's a huge Pachinko fan so I know we'll try that, at least. Will report back.

----------


## Pete

> looks like 
> 
> sura 
> mother clucker 
> and providence 
> 
> are also in the ParloR in KC


The other 4 are local.

Jacob Threadgill of the Gazette has all the details:

https://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/p...nt?oid=6375755

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Is the development next to this one completed as well?

----------


## HangryHippo

> Is the development next to this one completed as well?


Not even close.  I drove by this morning and they're working diligently, but it appeared to have a long way to go.

----------


## Pete

> Is the development next to this one completed as well?


Not even close.

They put up most the structural steel and then took it down again and ended up demolishing the entire front of the west building (there are two).

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Ah okay. Thank you for the heads up. I moved the Central Exchange to completed in OKC project tracker on GM.

----------


## SEMIweather

As a Michigan native, would highly recommend that everyone try a Detroit-style pizza at Providence. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit-style_pizza

----------


## Pete

*Parlor food hall opens today*

Oklahoma City's second food hall with seven kitchens and two bars opens today in Automobile Alley at 11 NE 6th Street.



Hours are Sunday through Wednesday: 11AM-at least 11PM, Thursday: 11AM-at least 12AM and Friday and Saturday 11AM-at least 1AM.

Kitchens are Burger Pig, El Guate Guatemalan food, Graffiti Latin-Asian Fusion, Mother Clucker chicken, Pachinko Parlor sushi, Providence pizza, and Sura Korean.


[

----------


## king183

Very impressive development. Looks like a first class operation, and I can't wait to try it out. 

Love the "Stay awhile or Stay for a while" sign. That was a great touch for me.

----------


## Filthy

WOW!  Went for lunch today, and this place is BADASS! Walking distance from my office, so It will probably be a mainstay in my rotation. So many good options, and everything that everyone got around me looked excellent. I had no intentions of getting Pizza, but made the mistake of seeing some of the stuff people were ordering from Providence and got suckered in. I picked the "Motor City" Red Top Detroit style pizza. (And I have zero reservatons saying, it was the best pizza I've ever had.) Better than anything in Chicago or NY. I may never get anything else ever. I am so in love with this pizza!


Either way, Parlor OKC is an Absolute HOMERUN!!!

*My only real "complaint" or dissatisfaction, was that the volume level of the music was REAL LOUD! You couldn't talk to the person seated next to you.

----------


## checkthat

This place is awesome. Went to the soft opening on Monday and tried the rice cake at Sura. It had a great flavor and spice. Excited to go back and try the other concepts.

----------


## CCOKC

My family and I went last night. Apparently they have been open since Sunday (but closed on Monday for the holiday). We loved this place so much. The food was great and not quite as expensive as The Collective. The restaurants are on two levels so it appears that there is more room.  There is also a bar on both levels. There is also a very lovely patio upstairs. There is plenty of parking on the north side of the building but I am not sure if that is reserved for the valet or not since we walked and did not have to deal with parking. I really like The Collective but decided we like the Parlor a bit better. I can't wait to hear what everyone else thinks.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I also enjoyed the layout of the parlor better.  I've only been to mother clucker, and the prices seem on par with a few places at the collective.

----------


## sooner88

We went last night and really enjoyed it. It's a different feel than Collective, we couldn't put our finger on exactly what it was but I think that both will be able to coexist well. I'm a thin crust pizza fan, but that Motor City is one of the best pizzas I've ever had.

----------


## chuck5815

Anyone hit the Parlor for late night drinks this weekend? Interested in hearing about the vibe and the crowds.

----------


## Pete

I went today about 11:30 and the parking was completely full with plenty of people parking on the street, and the place inside was not even 1/2 capacity although it was rapidly filling when I left.

They have a really good sound system inside and out and were playing music videos on the TV screens, interesting because the NFL was kicking off while I was there and it stayed on music.  But I really liked the effect and I look forward to going back in the evening and checking the bar scene.

They also had bar servers assigned to every section including the patios.  The server told me that you can move freely inside and outside and the new zone server will merely transfer your tab.

I had the Fried Kimchi Rice with spicy pork from Sura Eats.  LOVED it, although the meat could have had more flavor.  They have a sweet/spicy chili sauce (in the small cup below) that was fantastic.

I may like the food offerings here better than The Collective.  But in any case, there is room for both these places, which each spent a ton of money and did things right.

Also, here they have metal utensils and I don't think they give you a tray like they do at The Collective.  Trays are convenient but IMO they are too mall-food-court-come-high-school-cafeteria in the vibe.

----------


## Bullbear

That looks delicious!. I kinda dig that it stayed on music some of us don't enjoy when every restaurant in the city turns into a sports bar.  went to neds starlight on Saturday and quickly noted that I don't want to go there during an OU game.

----------


## midtownokcer

I feel like people are totally sleeping on Parlor OKC because all the attention has been on The Collective the past few weeks. After visiting Parlor yesterday, I feel like I actually may like the food options and atmosphere of Parlor over The Collective. I had Pachinko Parlor and the Hot Chicken place and both were excellent. 

Although it was packed, seating seemed plentiful and the rooftop patio is gorgeous. All the staff I came into contact with were great as well. What a time to be in OKC with so many options!

----------


## Thomas Vu

> 



Thanks for getting me hyped for other places.

----------


## TheirTheir

I too had a wonderful experience this past weekend. Got there around 11:15 on Saturday and it was perfect timing, as there were hardly any lines and people started filing in by the time we left. I desperately wanted to try the pizza but went to Pachinko instead for nostalgia and to chat with an old friend working there; it was fantastic. We also ordered the Pepian De Pollo at El Guate and it was quite good as well, albeit over-priced at $13. 

We were very impressed with the build-out and can't wait to go back.

----------


## onthestrip

> I feel like people are totally sleeping on Parlor OKC because all the attention has been on The Collective the past few weeks. After visiting Parlor yesterday, I feel like I actually may like the food options and atmosphere of Parlor over The Collective. I had Pachinko Parlor and the Hot Chicken place and both were excellent. 
> 
> Although it was packed, seating seemed plentiful and the rooftop patio is gorgeous. All the staff I came into contact with were great as well. What a time to be in OKC with so many options!


I also think the restaurants at Parlor will have better chance of success. Much better rent structure, you get to sell your own soft drinks and only compete with 5 other kitchens, not 10. I suspect there'll be some turnover soon at the collective, but Im sure they'll always find someone who has a food idea and a dream to step in.

----------


## Pete

Had lunch today at Mother Clucker; ordered the sandwich that also has red cabbage slaw and their sauce plus pickles.

Hard to tell from the photo but it was MASSIVE.  Glad I didn't order any sides and I shouldn't have eaten that whole thing but it was too good not to finish.

It was fantastic.  Crisp on the outside, tender and juicy meat and I loved everything else on the sandwich.

I chose "Mother Clucker/Inferno" heat but it wasn't that spicy.  There are two more levels above so I will go up one next time.

Was busy but not crazy so.

----------


## catcherinthewry

I went last night. The build out was great. Two bars and plenty of seating. The two kitchens I tried were not that good. I'll go back and try some of the other kitchens, but I won't be in a big hurry.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Had lunch today at Mother Clucker; ordered the sandwich that also has red cabbage slaw and their sauce plus pickles.
> 
> Hard to tell from the photo but it was MASSIVE.  Glad I didn't order any sides and I shouldn't have eaten that whole thing but it was too good not to finish.
> 
> It was fantastic.  Crisp on the outside, tender and juicy meat and I loved everything else on the sandwich.
> 
> I chose "Mother Clucker/Inferno" heat but it wasn't that spicy.  There are two more levels above so I will go up one next time.
> 
> Was busy but not crazy so.



Good to know.  I was at medium and barely noticed it.  I'll skip over this level too.  Have you been to "Chicken and the wolf" at Mother road in Tulsa?

----------


## Mott

> Good to know.  I was at medium and barely noticed it.  I'll skip over this level too.  Have you been to "Chicken and the wolf" at Mother road in Tulsa?


Right around the corner from Chicken and the Wolf is an excellent artisan bread and pastry operation, Bakeshop, really good!

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Right around the corner from Chicken and the Wolf is an excellent artisan bread and pastry operation, Bakeshop, really good!


Noted.

----------


## Mott

> Noted.


The Croissants were excellent the next morning reheated at 200 for 10
minutes
See this Instagram post by @bakeshoptulsa

----------


## Greggo71

Been to the Parlor twice now; on the positive side is Providence Pizzeria; I had the Motor City, which is Detroit Style Pizza.  It was incredible and included dollops of ricotta that melted over the pizza over time.  Some of the best pizza I've had in these parts.  On the negative side is Mother Clucker, which labels itself "True Nashville Hot Chicken".  I had that along with my wife and kids and we all agreed it was not the best.  The breading was grainy and a bit hard, not really crispy.  The overall flavor was meh, I will choose Nashbird over this place next time I want chicken.  

I think the Parlor has a great set up and a lot of potential.  I'm sure I will be back to try some of the other offerings.

----------


## chuck5815

My Insiders have been telling me that Pachinko Kommissar is easily the best kitchen at The Parlor, but most folks end up settling for the chicken joint because it is the "safe" option. 

'Tis a Shame!

----------


## PurpleChicken

We've been twice to the Parlor..  Mixed reviews.  Venue is really nice.  Parking is easy and it's easily accessible.  Mostly the food is good but the prices are pretty high for what you get.  It could be a once in a while thing but not a regular thing for us, at least for now.

----------


## Pete

I went just to have drinks last night around 7PM (a Wednesday) and they were quite busy.

Lots of people parking on the empty lots to the east and on the street.

I had been at The Collective just before which was also busy.  Looks like there will be room for both.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Good to know.  I was at medium and barely noticed it.  I'll skip over this level too.  Have you been to "Chicken and the wolf" at Mother road in Tulsa?


For whatever reason I thought you had cluck yeah.  I had the mother clucker, and I noticed it was there.

----------


## Libbymin

Went today and had some chicken strips and fries at Motherclucker. I thought the food was good and I liked the space a lot, but $18 is pretty expensive to me.

----------


## Johnb911

Have been twice now.  First time for lunch and got Motherclucker.  Agree that it was tasty, but expensive.  Took friends from Dallas there on Saturday night and I got the kimchi fried rice with spicy pork.  Wowowowow was it good.  Everyone had a great time and really enjoyed their dinner.  Bars were great, I especially like that their standard cocktails are on tap, so you don't have to wait forever for a freshly made one (and I didn't think that diminished the drink either).  I haven't been to Collective yet but we really like Parlor.

----------


## soonerguru

Great concept, great design. The food was somewhat underwhelming.

----------


## LocoAko

We absolutely loved it when we went and found the food to be less overpriced than The Collective. Seemed classier, but with more space and killer upstairs patio -- just a better execution in our opinions. We had pizza and then churro bread pudding from one of the places upstairs (forgot the name of the place, unfortunately) and loved both of them.

----------


## Pete

Went last night around 6 and stayed until around 8 and by the time I left, that place was absolutely packed and more people were streaming in.

I would have loved to have stayed longer but my friends were in a crabby mood and wanted someplace more laid back.  (In fairness it was loud and getting very busy but it was Saturday night after all...)

Word is out now and this place is becoming an absolute sensation.

----------


## Teo9969

Here now, arrived around 2:30. It's been super slow, but that's to be expected at this hour on a Wednesday.

Had the Kimchi Fried Rice with spicy pork and 100% worth the cost of entry ($12).

Space is really cool. I've been to neither southern California nor Boston/New York City, but it feels like The Collective is more California and Parlor more Boston.

----------


## Pete

^

Love that kimchi fried rice.  They also make their own chili sauce (the red bottle) that is sweet and a little spicy.  Super good.


It stays busy in the evenings and on the weekend.  I was there on a Monday about 5 and there were a fair amount of people there.


Already one of my favorite spots in OKC.

----------


## Bullbear

We had dinner here before the Nick Offerman show. I really love the space and we had the Papusas and the mother cluckers chicken and enjoyed them both.  My dates old fashioned from the "Draft" he loved. I had the bloody mary and they asked if I wanted spicy and I did. he said for spicy it has a bit because they use a Jalapeno Simple syrup.  The BM was ok but the spice wasn't the problem it was using a simple syrup to spice it. This made it sweet and a BM should be savory and not sweet in my opinion. I look forward to going back but wont do a Spicy BM.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I've been to neither southern California nor Boston/New York City, but it feels like The Collective is more California and Parlor more Boston.


This, IMO, is a perfect description.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ... I look forward to going back but wont do a Spicy BM.


Folks don't usually have much choice in that matter, especially after eating super-hot salsa...   :Smiley122:

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Ate here Sat night with couple of friends, we enjoyed it. Food was good, pizza and the chicken place. It can get loud, and it was busy, just a nice mix of people overall. Not all the menu items appeal to me, but I'll try as much as I can there. Cool place!

----------


## Pete

Was there last evening and a really good crowd for a Wednesday night, even after the Thunder game started.

They are adding an enclosed cover to about 2/3rd of the upstairs patio.

Also, first time I had the pizza and holy cow, it's darn good.

----------


## HangryHippo

That pizza looks incredible!

----------


## Martin

oh man... detroit style pizza in okc?! it looks like they got the 'burnt' crust just right.   i'll have to check this place out to see how it stacks up to buddy's!

----------


## shawnw

I very much enjoy the pizza there

----------


## Pete

> oh man... detroit style pizza in okc?! it looks like they got the 'burnt' crust just right.   i'll have to check this place out to see how it stacks up to buddy's!


It was nicely burnt...  Really, really good.

----------


## sooner88

I'm a thin crust fan, but I absolutely love the Detroit-style at Parlor.

----------


## Pete

> I'm a thin crust fan, but I absolutely love the Detroit-style at Parlor.


Same here.  I don't know exactly how they do that crust but it tastes like there is a lot of butter involved.

----------


## dankrutka

I will add a +1 on that pizza. It's tremendous.

----------


## Martin

checked out providence pizza at parlor for lunch and wow that ticks pretty much all of the boxes for detroit style pizza for me.  the only thing that i scratched my head on was adding the sauce after the cook.  the sauce *should* be on top of everything else, but adding it before the baking process allows the flavors to concentrate a little more.  this is being totally picky and providence's method didn't ruin it at all for me... totally an awesome pizza and i'm really glad that somebody has brought the style to okc.the space is really cool and i'm going to have to check out some of the other concepts in there... it's so close to our office that i have little excuse not to just walk there.  really glad to have more options in the area where i can do that... i'm pretty much permanently burned out from jimmy johns for exactly that reason.

----------


## Pete

I really like the Korean place and prefer the hot chicken place to Nashbird.

I've heard really good things about Burger Pig.

I'm sure the rest are good too, just haven't tried them.


Big fan of The Parlor in general.

----------


## jerrywall

> checked out providence pizza at parlor for lunch and wow that ticks pretty much all of the boxes for detroit style pizza for me.  the only thing that i scratched my head on was adding the sauce after the cook.  the sauce *should* be on top of everything else, but adding it before the baking process allows the flavors to concentrate a little more.  this is being totally picky and providence's method didn't ruin it at all for me... totally an awesome pizza and i'm really glad that somebody has brought the style to okc.the space is really cool and i'm going to have to check out some of the other concepts in there... it's so close to our office that i have little excuse not to just walk there.  really glad to have more options in the area where i can do that... i'm pretty much permanently burned out from jimmy johns for exactly that reason.


I was there for lunch today too (got some hot chicken) but I could smell the pizza, and it smelled amazing.  If I hadn't had pizza twice this week already I would have given it a try.

----------


## LocoAko

I'm a total New York-style pizza snob and even I loved the pizza I had from there.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Sura (the korean place) recently catered at a party I was at and I enjoyed it.  I also enjoyed motherclucker to nashbird, pales only to chicken and wolf in tulsa.  I've yet to go to burger pig or providence, but hear great things.

Last time I was at parlor I stopped by el guate and ordered the street tacos.  It was deconstructed and I had to put it together myself akin to lettuce wraps.  Ended up with more beef/onion mix than I did tortillas.  Ingredients were good, but I'd rather them give me less and have them put it together.

----------


## Pete

Burger Pig is closing after this weekend.

Will be replaced by this BBQ place which currently has a location on NW Expressway:

https://www.facebook.com/smokedoutbbqokc

----------


## HangryHippo

Didn't Dave Cathey just do his review of Burger Pig in the Oklahoman?  Are they moving to their own location or did it flop?

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, reviewed it a week ago.

I do not believe they are moving, just closing.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Burger Pig is closing after this weekend.
> 
> Will be replaced by this BBQ place which currently has a location on NW Expressway:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/smokedoutbbqokc


Between the name and the use of the green logo...wan't sure if selling BBQ or Medical Marijuana :Wink:

----------


## OKCRealtor

> Between the name and the use of the green logo...wan't sure if selling BBQ or Medical Marijuana


I'm pretty sure there's a dispensary next door also.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I'm pretty sure there's a dispensary next door also.


You could say that with reasonable certainty about most commercial locations in the metro right now.

----------


## warreng88

Burger Pig closing makes me sad. Some of my favorite mac and cheese in the city...

----------


## warreng88

Talked to Mark, the GM at The Parlor a few days ago and he said El Guate was closing. Burger place taking its place. Can’t remember off the top of my head. Doesn’t surprise me though as I’ve been with three people who ordered different items on different days from there and none of them were good.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That f@cking sucks if that’s the place I ordered from but I am not sure. I was there during the weekday and I loved the place. It seemed like there wasn’t too many people for a lunch rush. Sad. I hope this place survives. I will make it a point to keep spending lots of money here when I’m in town. Love the vibes here.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Talked to Mark, the GM at The Parlor a few days ago and he said El Guate was closing. Burger place taking its place. Can’t remember off the top of my head. Doesn’t surprise me though as I’ve been with three people who ordered different items on different days from there and none of them were good.


As in Burger Pig that just closed is moving there, or another burger place altogether?





> That f@cking sucks if that’s the place I ordered from but I am not sure. I was there during the weekday and I loved the place. It seemed like there wasn’t too many people for a lunch rush. Sad. I hope this place survives. I will make it a point to keep spending lots of money here when I’m in town. Love the vibes here.


What'd you order?


Stopped by Providence.  It was great. Ordered one of their detroit style pizzas.  It was doughy, but not thick.  Really liked the edge pieces where the cheese ran off the edge and onto the bottom.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> What'd you order?
> 
> 
> Stopped by Providence.  It was great. Ordered one of their detroit style pizzas.  It was doughy, but not thick.  Really liked the edge pieces where the cheese ran off the edge and onto the bottom.


I was hoping no one would ask this haha... 

I order some nachos and Queso, and something like an enchilada but I don’t remember what it was. Everything was amazing. 

I looooooooved the Detroit style pizza. The only places I didn’t manage to make it to are the ones that shut down except for El guate.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Sounds like El Guate

----------


## warreng88

> As in Burger Pig that just closed is moving there, or another burger place altogether?
> 
> Sorry, should have responded earlier. No, a place called Mob burgers or something like that is taking its place.



Sorry, should have responded earlier. No, a place called Mob burgers or something like that is taking its place.

----------


## zefferoni

> Sorry, should have responded earlier. No, a place called Mob burgers or something like that is taking its place.


I think that's currently a food truck.  A bit greasy, but good.

----------


## sooner88

> I think that's currently a food truck.  A bit greasy, but good.


http://www.mobgrill.com/menu/

Marco's Onion Burger. I've tried it once at Bleu Garten awhile ago, and remember the burger being small for the price, but good.

----------


## TheirTheir

Is Pachinko still there?

----------


## Pete

> Is Pachinko still there?


Yes.

----------


## ccsokc

The Detroit style pizza place has amazing pizzas.  They are just extremely expensive.  I want them to do well, I just don't know if it is sustainable with their current pricing structure.

----------


## chuck5815

> Is Pachinko still there?


Pachinko is the Hidden Jewel of The Parlor. 
Too many folks settle for the hot chicken or Detroit Pizzas. 
Its their loss.

----------


## Pete

Mob Grill and Smoked Out BBQ are now shown as 'coming soon' on the Parlor website.

----------


## Southsider2

Smoked Out BBQ had their sign up already and there were people behind the counter wearing their shirts.

----------


## Pete

Last photo shows new enclosed upstairs patio area:

----------


## dcsooner

> Last photo shows new enclosed upstairs patio area:


Really Nice!

----------


## Pete

The Parlor continues to make big investment into this project.

It's a big asset to OKC.

----------


## Thomas Vu

This is great.  I could never try them when they were on the north side, and this gives me a chance to give them a go now.

----------


## TheirTheir

Finally tried the Detroit style pizza this week. So delicious! I felt hungover the next day, however. Perhaps a self-control issue because I ate 80% of it.

----------


## PaddyShack

I do love Mob Grill, they had been operating out of a place in Bethany on my way home with Metro Mini Donuts and I loved it, probably had it too many times. If you haven't had them recently, they now use the same buns that La Baguette uses for their burgers, definitely an upgrade for MOB Grill. I hope this brings more success to them, and I will love having a permanent location to go to, even though it is no longer on my way home.

----------


## sooner88

> Finally tried the Detroit style pizza this week. So delicious! I felt hungover the next day, however. Perhaps a self-control issue because I ate 80% of it.


I've said it multiple times, but even though I prefer thin crust / NY style the Detroit style there is so great. I've only ever eaten, at most, half of one and that is plenty so I can only imagine eating that much.

----------


## Teo9969

Anybody know what the going rate is for a spot in The Parlor/The Collective?

----------


## Pete

MOB Grill opens tomorrow, Monday 3/8 at 5PM.

----------


## Pete

This entire operation remains closed.

My understanding is the operator out of Kansas City has completely walked away and defaulted on their lease.

I know the landlord has been working to find someone else to take over.

----------


## brian72

The Parlor days are numbered and other concepts like those, or until a vaccine.  That might be a pipe dream too.

----------


## Pete

The Collective has been open for a while and is doing great business.

----------


## HangryHippo

****, really? That sucks! I loved the Parlor.

----------


## PaddyShack

Does this include Eote?

----------


## Pete

> Does this include Eote?


No, that is actually owned by the landlords and in separate space.

----------


## PaddyShack

> No, that is actually owned by the landlords and in separate space.


Would it be bad for the same operator of the Collective to take Parlor under its wing? My wife and I went out to the Collective a couple of nights ago and it was full. I really enjoyed how they have it setup currently.

----------


## shawnw

I've been wondering about this as I've swung by there a few times and it's been closed. Extreme bummer.

I nominate Good Egg to run it. Then they can test some of their concepts there first as well before graduating them to a standalone venue.

----------


## Pete

They have been talking to restaurant groups but what I'm told is they are wanting too much rent to make the deal work.

Might change the longer this place stays closed.

----------


## Libbymin

I really hope they can find a way to get up and running. I liked the space and food options a little more at the Parlor vs. the Collective.

----------


## theanvil

Landlords who think their property is better than it actually is can easily end up losIng more long-term than if they’d just give a little on margin and work with tenants to make sure both sides can make a profit.  I’m not saying that’s the case with the Parlor, but I’ve seen it happen many times.

----------


## Martin

that's sad... i've been wondering why they haven't made any attempt to reopen, even if for just carry out.

i'm really missing providence pizza.

----------


## HangryHippo

> that's sad... i've been wondering why they haven't made any attempt to reopen, even if for just carry out.
> 
> i'm really missing providence pizza.


Yep. Very sad because that pizza is delicious.

----------


## chuck5815

> Landlords who think their property is better than it actually is can easily end up losIng more long-term than if theyd just give a little on margin and work with tenants to make sure both sides can make a profit.  Im not saying thats the case with the Parlor, but Ive seen it happen many times.


Sometimes the Landlords dont have a choice. Banks are looking for certain terms to make the financing work.

----------


## Libbymin

> Sometimes the Landlords don’t have a choice. Banks are looking for certain terms to make the financing work.


Sadly this is true. I’ve seen a lot of negotiations go on between restaurants and landlords. While a few of them are able to work out rent abatement for a couple of months, most are only able to get rent deferred for 2-3 months where it then has to be paid back by a certain point. Doesn’t sound bad at first but when you’re either operating at reduced capacity or people don’t feel safe going out to eat, it’s hard to pay all of that back. The only places where I’ve seen places negotiate flat out rent reductions are up in the northeast where they were hit a lot harder and/or they’re not able to find a better tenant.

----------


## BridgeBurner

That is pretty interesting based on the (I'm assuming) massive success of the Collective.
I know things are atypical with covid but it is strange driving down 10th and seeing Fassler Hall and Bleu Garten relatively empty and every table at the Collective taken.
I'm sure its location vs. the Parlor's played a massive role.

----------


## shawnw

Parlor has still been posting to social media...

https://www.instagram.com/p/CB6UfWHB-bW/

----------


## LakeEffect

> This entire operation remains closed.
> 
> My understanding is the operator out of Kansas City has completely walked away and defaulted on their lease.
> 
> I know the landlord has been working to find someone else to take over.


I overheard some developers talking months ago, pre-Covid, about how they didn't think Parlor would survive...

----------


## lpsooner

Did they give any reasons why they thought it wouldn't survive?

----------


## AMinEdmond

> I overheard some developers talking months ago, pre-Covid, about how they didn't think Parlor would survive...


That is hard to believe. Pre Covid the place was absolutely packed every time I went.  I would often go with buddies for a pre-game meal before Thunder games or just to grab something to eat and there would be wall-to-wall people in the middle of the week.  And what's funny is we would comment all the time about how impressive it was to be so busy for an odd night.

----------


## Pete

> That is hard to believe. Pre Covid the place was absolutely packed every time I went.  I would often go with buddies for a pre-game meal before Thunder games or just to grab something to eat and there would be wall-to-wall people in the middle of the week.  And what's funny is we would comment all the time about how impressive it was to be so busy for an odd night.


They were very slow during the day and most weeknights.

I was worried about them long before the pandemic; I really love the place but could tell they did not have enough business and had heard plenty of rumblings from people in that industry.

----------


## Anonymous.

The Parlor and The Yard are the little brothers to The Collective and Bleu Garten.

Parlor and Yard need the surrounding areas to develop (especially residents). Bleu and Collective feed off each other and the atmosphere around it. Parlor and the Yard are still destination places.

----------


## Ginkasa

> They were very slow during the day and most weeknights.
> 
> I was worried about them long before the pandemic; I really love the place but could tell they did not have enough business and had heard plenty of rumblings from people in that industry.


Its a little hidden maybe? It was super cool both times I went, but the first time I definitely had to keep my eyes peeled for it and only knew about it from here (although, to be fair, almost everything I know local-wise comes from here).

----------


## Pete

> Its a little hidden maybe? It was super cool both times I went, but the first time I definitely had to keep my eyes peeled for it and only knew about it from here (although, to be fair, almost everything I know local-wise comes from here).


Yes, as others have said, it's a destination...  Not a place you would even know about unless you already knew where it was.

Very different than the high-profile Collective.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It’s a bummer places like this can’t seem to survive in OKC. The collective was pretty cool and it’s a great place, but I greatly prefer Parlor over collective. The atmosphere there was so beautiful and it really felt something in LA or San Francisco and I just don’t get those vibes at the collective. Hopefully they can make it work. 

This area needs to be more built up with more residential. The metro isn’t enough.

----------


## HangryHippo

> The collective was pretty cool and it’s a great place, but I greatly Parlor over collective. The atmosphere there was so beautiful and it really felt something in LA or San Francisco and I just don’t get those vibes at the collective. Hopefully they can make it work. 
> 
> This area needs to be more built up with more residential.


I agree with all of this.

----------


## Pete

> It’s a bummer places like this can’t seem to survive in OKC. The collective was pretty cool and it’s a great place, but I greatly Parlor over collective. The atmosphere there was so beautiful and it really felt something in LA or San Francisco and I just don’t get those vibes at the collective. Hopefully they can make it work. 
> 
> This area needs to be more built up with more residential. The metro isn’t enough.


The only other place remotely 'like this' is The Collective which is thriving.

And Parlor was still operating until the pandemic.  The fact is hasn't reopened is not any sort of reflection on OKC.  They haven't reopened in Kansas City either and that place had been established for some time.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The only other place remotely 'like this' is The Collective which is thriving.
> 
> And Parlor was still operating until the pandemic.  The fact is hasn't reopened is not any sort of reflection on OKC.  They haven't reopened in Kansas City either and that place had been established for some time.


In your own words you said this place was struggling before COVID. I personally was worried as I frequented here and found it to be rather empty. I had showed several people this place(most from Edmond) and their perception was that the places were too expensive. When I’m in Cali or Nevada I have peers and family who frequents with me the same type of establishments at the same price points. It’s my perception of OKC that many residents are cheap and don’t want to pay something many in other cities wouldn’t have a problem paying for a better atmosphere. Just my two cents.

----------


## Pete

^

It was slow at times because of the location, as evidenced by the popularity of The Collective which is absolutely not less expensive for food or drinks.

----------


## Jake

I have some friends (mid/late 20s) that weren't even aware that the Parlor existed until a few months ago, they had only heard of The Collective.

----------


## jedicurt

> I have some friends (mid/late 20s) that weren't even aware that the Parlor existed until a few months ago, they had only heard of The Collective.


^^^^^^^^^^THIS

i was the person who told so many people Parlor even existed, and so many knew about Collective.

----------


## Jake

One of my favorite "hobbies" is telling my friends/co-workers about new developments in the city. I think it's easy to forget that the vast majority of citizens don't know about a lot projects here on the site. When I see a new development on here, I make a note to go visit it, but the majority of people my age I interact with have never heard of them,

----------


## Pete

> One of my favorite "hobbies" is telling my friends/co-workers about new developments in the city. I think it's easy to forget that the vast majority of citizens don't know about a lot projects here on the site. When I see a new development on here, I make a note to go visit it, but the majority of people my age I interact with have never heard of them.


Some of my good friends ask, "What are they building next to the arena?"

I want to beat them with my cell phone with OKCTalk open.

----------


## Harbinger

> Some of my good friends ask, "What are they building next to the arena?"
> 
> I want to beat them with my cell phone with OKCTalk open.


Tell 'em it's the new county jail.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Some of my good friends ask, "What are they building next to the arena?"
> 
> I want to beat them with my cell phone with OKCTalk open.


This is when this site could really use a gif reply option.

----------


## AP

> One of my favorite "hobbies" is telling my friends/co-workers about new developments in the city. I think it's easy to forget that the vast majority of citizens don't know about a lot projects here on the site. When I see a new development on here, I make a note to go visit it, but the majority of people my age I interact with have never heard of them,


I love it when my friends "find a new place" in OKC that we've known about forever here and has been open for months. They always act like they just discovered it.

----------


## AMinEdmond

Mother Clucker just posted on their Instagram that they are reopening on the 24th for curbside and delivery! This is great news!

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Mother Clucker just posted on their Instagram that they are reopening on the 24th for curbside and delivery! This is great news!


Excellent.

----------


## willemark01

Gonna have to try it. I usually go to Nashbird.

----------


## midtownokcer

Good news. Looks like they're safe (for now) after all! Posted to their IG and Facebook page:

*✨ We are thrilled to announce Parlor will reopen its kitchens Wednesday, July 22 for takeout and delivery orders.
��We will also have two bar pop-ups: Friday, July 24 from 4pm to at least 10pm and Saturday, July 25 from 4pm to at least midnight. We will have live entertainment both evenings.
�� We cant wait to welcome back all our friends and supporters. Stay with us over the next week for updates on our kitchens, chefs and our full reopening. See you soon! #parlorvibes*

----------


## Pete

Thanks very much for sharing.

I love that place.

----------


## midtownokcer

> Thanks very much for sharing.
> 
> I love that place.


Me too. Just reading this thread, I thought I'd add that I brought my brother from San Fran and my friend from Baltimore to both Parlor and The Collective last fall. Both preferred Parlor. I was gutted reading some of the earlier messages about them possibly not making it, so this news makes me very happy.

----------


## Pete

I like The Collective fine and they have a superior location and patio but I really, really like Parlor.

They spent a ton of money in there and it shows.

----------


## shoei

Providence Pizza is fantastic!  I don't know what it is, but i like the flow of Parlor over the Collective.

----------


## Jake

This is fantastic news. Love this place and will definitely order out from here in support!!!

----------


## Pete

They are opening their kitchens today; hours are 11-8.

However, very sad to report that Sura Eats is closed for good.  It was my favorite place in Palor.

----------


## Martin

i'm hoping to grab something from providence pizza today myself...

----------


## Thomas Vu

> They are opening their kitchens today; hours are 11-8.
> 
> However, very sad to report that Sura Eats is closed for good.  It was my favorite place in Palor.


Damn, that does suck.  I think it rounded out my top 3 after providence and clucker.

----------


## Pete

Just went by there...

MOB Grill is open and moved down to the 1st level in the old Sura Eats spotProvidence Pizza was openPachinko Parlor was openSmoked Out BBQ was not open; not sure of their status (they are still operating their original location on NW Expressway)Mother Clucker was openGrafitti was openEl Guate was closed before the pandemic but has the MOB sign on it; think the MOB operated in there very briefly before Parlor closed, then they moved downstairs. That spot is currently empty.

The Bars were not open but will be this Friday and Saturday nights.  Not sure about after that.

----------


## DoctorTaco

I had some Providence Pizza take out and it was so insanely good. Maybe my favorite pizza in town. I will miss it so much when the Parlor closes (which seems likely? There was absolutely no one in there last night at 6:30).

----------


## brian72

Parlor is a great place to eat and hang out.  I'm with you on the Survivability of these places.  It's a hard enough industry to make money when everything is normal.  Take out and delivery orders can't keep up with the overhead.  Sad situation all around.

----------


## warreng88

I have a coworker who got Mother Clucker as take out yesterday and said it was mostly inedible. She said she got the medium spice and it wasn't spicy at all and about half of it was rubbery. I have been there about six times and have never had a bad experience there. I hope it was just a bad batch of chicken and getting back into the swing of things.

----------


## shawnw

GF and I went to Parlor last night for a nibble and for the monster shake at mother clucker (biggest motivator). They were not making the shake until Monday they said. Was a disappointment. Ate at Graffiti, very yummy. We dined in and were literally the only people sitting in the dinning room (upstairs) for like an hour (this is not actually a complaint!). Saw a few folks picking up their takeout. Going to take a minute to experience recovery here.

----------


## Pete

^

All the posts on social media by Parlor has said they are open for carryout.

Strongly implies you can't dine in, so I'm not surprised there was almost no one doing so.

When I went in on Wednesday, it was very unclear if I could eat in there or not.

----------


## shawnw

Oops, yeah there no signs indicating we couldn't eat in....

----------


## Pete

^

Their policy is completely unclear.

And if they don't want people dining in there should have stacked up the chairs.

----------


## Anonymous.

Yea the way I read the social media posts, was that carryout was the only option except for tonight (Friday) and Saturday night. In which there will be live music both nights.

----------


## Pete

I don't even know who is running the place now.

It's my understanding the Parlor guys from KC are completely out of it.

----------


## midtownokcer

> I have a coworker who got Mother Clucker as take out yesterday and said it was mostly inedible. She said she got the medium spice and it wasn't spicy at all and about half of it was rubbery. I have been there about six times and have never had a bad experience there. I hope it was just a bad batch of chicken and getting back into the swing of things.


I got Mother Clucker Wednesday evening and it was as good as I remembered it.

----------


## warreng88

> I got Mother Clucker Wednesday evening and it was as good as I remembered it.


Good to hear. Hopefully it was just a one time thing.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I had some Providence Pizza take out and it was so insanely good. Maybe my favorite pizza in town. I will miss it so much when the Parlor closes (which seems likely? There was absolutely no one in there last night at 6:30).


So this Providence Pizza I keep hearing about that's fantastic - is it truly that much crust?  Seems like a huge amount of carbs, wondering if it's worth it and how well it reheats (there's only two of us)?

----------


## shawnw

It's a good amount for splitting with another person, it's only like 8"x8", and it's thick but not the thickest pizza I've ever had.

----------


## TheTravellers

> It's a good amount for splitting with another person, it's only like 8"x8", and it's thick but not the thickest pizza I've ever had.


Ah yeah, I misread the size on the menu, wife's computer wasn't quite right, now I see it says "serves 1-2" on mine, thanks.

----------


## sooner88

> Ah yeah, I misread the size on the menu, wife's computer wasn't quite right, now I see it says "serves 1-2" on mine, thanks.


100% worth it. I typically prefer NY-style pizza, but this is one of the best pizzas I've ever had. The bread is pretty airy, so it's also not as heavy as it seems... but I've always split with at least 2 people.

----------


## TheTravellers

> 100% worth it. I typically prefer NY-style pizza, but this is one of the best pizzas I've ever had. The bread is pretty airy, so it's also not as heavy as it seems... but I've always split with at least 2 people.


Thanks, might try them for our next takeout pizza.  Sauced wasn't up to snuff last time, so we were going to do The Wedge, but this might take precedence.

----------


## jccouger

Yeah, don't over think the style. Providence is just amazing food plain and simple. Get the motor city pizza.

----------


## Martin

i had providence last week and it was every bit as good as it was in the past.  i was first introduced to detroit style at buddy's in dearborn and instantly became a fan... providence (in my opinion) stacks up with what i had there.

----------


## TheTravellers

Wife saw a pic and said "Yeah, we should get them next time we do pizza", and Motor City was going to be my choice too.  :Smile:

----------


## Thomas Vu

Stopped by mother clucker today.  Oddly enough, better than I remembered it to be?  I was allowed to dine in.  I also asked around and it seems like the KC people are still around?

----------


## sooner88

> Stopped by mother clucker today.  Oddly enough, better than I remembered it to be?  I was allowed to dine in.  I also asked around and it seems like the KC people are still around?


From what I've heard the KC group is in fact back managing after a meeting with the landlord. Apparently they have been working with a potential replacement as operator, but are giving the group one last shot.

----------


## Pete

> From what I've heard the KC group is in fact back managing after a meeting with the landlord. Apparently they have been working with a potential replacement as operator, but are giving the group one last shot.


Good news.

The KC group has a big lease and a substantial obligation; they can't merely walk away without a big financial penalty.

----------


## HangryHippo

What exactly has been the problem with the KC group? Is it the financial impacts of Covid? Or were there issues before?

----------


## Pete

> What exactly has been the problem with the KC group? Is it the financial impacts of Covid? Or were there issues before?


Before.

Not sure other than they have a huge rent payment; that place was a fortune to build out.

----------


## PaddyShack

Are the landlords local?

----------


## Pete

> Are the landlords local?


Yes.

----------


## Pete

Looks like they've removed the glass enclosure on their upstairs patio.

The first photo is from their FB page; the 2nd is one I took this past winter.

----------


## PaddyShack

I hope it is something they put up for the winter and take down for warmer weather.

----------


## BridgeBurner

> I hope it is something they put up for the winter and take down for warmer weather.


I am almost positive that is what it is. I was up on the patio Saturday night and it was really nice- missed providence pizza!

----------


## TheTravellers

Was poking around Parlor's and Collective's websites and have to say Parlor's wins by a mile.  They have menus for all their restaurants on their site, along with online ordering just a click or two away.  Collective has a bunch of pretty pictures.  For them, I had to go to google (because I didn't see a link to a restaurant's website or FB site), find out a place's website (or Facebook site), then look through their posts or scroll around to find out about online ordering.

----------


## PaddyShack

> Was poking around Parlor's and Collective's websites and have to say Parlor's wins by a mile.  They have menus for all their restaurants on their site, along with online ordering just a click or two away.  Collective has a bunch of pretty pictures.  For them, I had to go to google (because I didn't see a link to a restaurant's website or FB site), find out a place's website (or Facebook site), then look through their posts or scroll around to find out about online ordering.


Last time we ordered from the Collective it was easy. We googled the Collective and saw a link for online ordering on their wedpage, the online ordering engine then had all of the menus to browse through.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Last time we ordered from the Collective it was easy. We googled the Collective and saw a link for online ordering on their wedpage, the online ordering engine then had all of the menus to browse through.


Interesting, haven't found that online ordering link, it's not in the About, Contact Us, or Hours + FAQ sections.  The FAQ has this:

+ How do I order at The Collective? Do you have servers?
The Collective is currently offering table service and walk up ordering for kitchens.

And the Gift Card link has an online ordering link, but it's only for face masks and Conley Coffee.  No links to the restaurants' FB pages or websites (an FB and IG link at the bottom of the main page to The Collective's FB and IG pages is all I can see) , nor an online ordering link anywhere else I can see.  The Learn More link for each restaurant has pretty pictures and a few paragraphs of text, but nothing else of any value.

Guess they've changed since you ordered there last time, but if you can find an online ordering setup on their website, please post it.  The Parlor website does have exactly what you're describing.

----------


## sooner88

> interesting, haven't found that online ordering link, it's not in the about, contact us, or hours + faq sections.  The faq has this:
> 
> + how do i order at the collective? Do you have servers?
> The collective is currently offering table service and walk up ordering for kitchens.
> 
> And the gift card link has an online ordering link, but it's only for face masks and conley coffee.  No links to the restaurants' fb pages or websites (an fb and ig link at the bottom of the main page to the collective's fb and ig pages is all i can see) , nor an online ordering link anywhere else i can see.  The learn more link for each restaurant has pretty pictures and a few paragraphs of text, but nothing else of any value.
> 
> Guess they've changed since you ordered there last time, but if you can find an online ordering setup on their website, please post it.  The parlor website does have exactly what you're describing.


nm

----------


## PaddyShack

> Interesting, haven't found that online ordering link, it's not in the About, Contact Us, or Hours + FAQ sections.  The FAQ has this:
> 
> + How do I order at The Collective? Do you have servers?
> The Collective is currently offering table service and walk up ordering for kitchens.
> 
> And the Gift Card link has an online ordering link, but it's only for face masks and Conley Coffee.  No links to the restaurants' FB pages or websites (an FB and IG link at the bottom of the main page to The Collective's FB and IG pages is all I can see) , nor an online ordering link anywhere else I can see.  The Learn More link for each restaurant has pretty pictures and a few paragraphs of text, but nothing else of any value.
> 
> Guess they've changed since you ordered there last time, but if you can find an online ordering setup on their website, please post it.  The Parlor website does have exactly what you're describing.


Oh maybe I was thinking about the Parlor, my wife is the one who order from The Collective last. When she google's The Collective there is a link (https://www.toasttab.com/the-collective-cocktails/v3) for toasttab.com underneath their contact info. Other than that the actual website for The Collective only has the menus here: https://www.thecollectiveokc.com/menus but no online ordering portal on their page.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Oh maybe I was thinking about the Parlor, my wife is the one who order from The Collective last. When she google's The Collective there is a link (https://www.toasttab.com/the-collective-cocktails/v3) for toasttab.com underneath their contact info. Other than that the actual website for The Collective only has the menus here: https://www.thecollectiveokc.com/menus but no online ordering portal on their page.


Thanks.  The Collective's menu page still has the ones that have closed, so not sure how valid those are, and the toasttab link is for Conley Coffee and face mask ordering only.  Kinda sad how incomplete theirs is compared to Parlor's, not even going to bother with them, but am going to order some Providence Pizza in the next week or so and probably a MOB burger (be a nice change from Patty Wagon and S&B).

----------


## PaddyShack

> Thanks.  The Collective's menu page still has the ones that have closed, so not sure how valid those are, and the toasttab link is for Conley Coffee and face mask ordering only.  Kinda sad how incomplete theirs is compared to Parlor's, not even going to bother with them, but am going to order some Providence Pizza in the next week or so and probably a MOB burger (be a nice change from Patty Wagon and S&B).


toasttab.com has a drop down box that you can select which menu you want. I do agree with you that Parlor's online experience is better.

----------


## TheTravellers

> toasttab.com has a drop down box that you can select which menu you want. I do agree with you that Parlor's online experience is better.


Yes, they have a drop-down, but as I've been saying, there are only two options at this link:  https://www.toasttab.com/the-collective-cocktails/v3



Conley Coffee and a face mask, there are no other restaurant menus available at that link, and I didn't notice it before, but at the top it actually says online menus not available.  So not only is Parlor's online experience better, Collective's is non-existent at this point (unless you just want to look at pretty food pics).

----------


## TheTravellers

> Wife saw a pic and said "Yeah, we should get them next time we do pizza", and Motor City was going to be my choice too.


Had a Motor City tonight (takeout) with added Italian sausage and bell peppers.  Eh....  Peppers were red peppers, which was fine, expected green, not enough sausage and it didn't really taste much like Italian sausage, pepperoni was thick and good, caramelized crunchy crust was pretty good, but waaaaay too much dough for our taste, and the rest of the toppings were just average, and the bottom crust was soggy and greasy (it appears that when served to eat there, it's on a wire rack, which would help with the grease aspect).  Wedge, Gusto, and probably Sauced are the ones we'll go to again, not Providence, but it was good to try them.  Wife's never had Empire, so we'll probably get a couple of slices each to go from there next time we're doing pizza so she can see what all the fuss is about for them.

----------


## Anonymous.

I have been here the past two weekends and it seems like they're still struggling to get their footing back. On social media there was live music advertised for the outdoor area - yet that definitely didn't happen so we were a little bummed on that. The outdoor spaces here are fantastic.

Meanwhile I have also patronized Collective both weekends, and it is a mad house. Would love for both to survive, but Parlor seems day numbered.

----------


## Pete

Smoked Out BBQ has opened at the Parlor:

----------


## Thomas Vu

Looks intriguing enough for me to try.

----------


## HOT ROD

wow, looks nice.

You guys are blessed in OKC, that's for sure.

----------


## Pete

Bad Nonna's has opened in the Parlor:

----------


## Thomas Vu

What'd it take the place of?

----------


## Pete

> What'd it take the place of?


Graffiti, I believe.

----------


## Pete

Mother Clucker has closed.

----------


## shawnw

I don't know about others, but for me it was 99% because they stopped selling their awesome shake, which was the best dessert in the building.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2QOnL3j3Kt/

----------


## jerrywall

> Mother Clucker has closed.


Drat.  Not that I've been in 9 months but Mother Clucker was the only place I ate at in the Parlor pre-pandemic.  I thought they were significantly better than Nashbirds.

----------


## Pete

^

I really liked it as well.

I just can't imagine the kitchens at Parlor are getting much business these days.

Still love this development.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Mother Clucker has closed.


They still serve food on Postmates under the name Down to Cluck. I ordered it last night and it was delicious.

----------


## Pete

> They still serve food on Postmates under the name Down to Cluck. I ordered it last night and it was delicious.


Good to know!  I really like their food.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Good to know!  I really like their food.


I’m not sure it can be ordered any other way though other than apps. They address listed on Postmates says they are on Memorial.

----------


## Pete

^

Looks like they are cooking out of Henry Hudson's on 58th near Baptist Hospital and another on Memorial.

Maybe more locations depending on where you want delivery.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

I tried the BBQ place on Friday and enjoyed it. Parking lot was just about full but I didn't see many diners.

----------


## jerrywall

> They still serve food on Postmates under the name Down to Cluck. I ordered it last night and it was delicious.


That is great news.  Thanks.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That is great news.  Thanks.


They are among my favorite chicken place in the metro. I love their Ghost Fries as well. Ive ordered dozens of times and havent been disappointed yet.

----------


## PaddyShack

> They are among my favorite chicken place in the metro. I love their Ghost Fries as well. I’ve ordered dozens of times and haven’t been disappointed yet.


So can you only order it through Postmates, or am I able to place an order with them and pick it up myself?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> So can you only order it through Postmates, or am I able to place an order with them and pick it up myself?


I just checked and it looks like they offer free pickup.

----------


## jccouger

Damn, must be in the minority on the board but I think Nashbird is much better than mother clucker.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> Damn, must be in the minority on the board but I think Nashbird is much better than mother clucker.


I'm with you 100%.

----------


## jerrywall

> Damn, must be in the minority on the board but I think Nashbird is much better than mother clucker.


You're not alone.  My wife and my sons all prefer Nashbird, and it works out well now that there's one in Edmond.  Personally, I prefer the seasoning and breading from mother clucker, but this is why ice cream comes in so many flavors.  The Nashbird chicken always seems a bit greasier to me.  But I love their biscuits!

----------


## soonerguru

I finally got takeout from Nashbird during the ice-storm-electricity-pandemic. It was pretty awesome.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

I suggested dinner at The Parlor to some out of town work guests, and we went tonight. After we had a drink and then dinner, they did music bingo and it was busy. Good to see this and we had a nice time. My guests were quite happy I suggested going there. Up beat, lively, good crowd, food was all good.

----------


## Anonymous.

Yes they have done amazing with the programming. There is basically something every night of the week. Trivia, Bingo, Karaoke, Live music.

Went by Tuesday night and the place was jamming. Really glad it looks like they will hang on at least until the place next door and eventually across the street finishes

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

> Yes they have done amazing with the programming. There is basically something every night of the week. Trivia, Bingo, Karaoke, Live music.
> 
> Went by Tuesday night and the place was jamming. Really glad it looks like they will hang on at least until the place next door and eventually across the street finishes


^^ Good to know. Thank you. I do carryout many times and didn't realize all the programing. Kind of bummed the BBQ place closed, but I tried the new chicken place and enjoyed it.

----------


## Pete

Something called Disco Taco is coming to the first level of the Parlor later this month.

They describe themselves as Mexican fusion.

----------


## jerrywall

> Something called Disco Taco is coming to the first level of the Parlor later this month.
> 
> They describe themselves as Mexican fusion.


I'm glad they're getting in a new Mexican place.  That's almost essential for a good food hall, imo.

----------


## shartel_ave

> Damn, must be in the minority on the board but I think Nashbird is much better than mother clucker.


I agree, Nahbirds jumbo tenders are always tender which can be difficult to do with breast meat.  I love NB's!

----------


## DoctorTaco

> I agree, Nahbirds jumbo tenders are always tender which can be difficult to do with breast meat.  I love NB's!


I enjoy both kinds of chicken but Nashbird's are so oily they upset my Tender disposition. Mother Clucker is dryer but not terribly tough.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New Chicago dog place here: https://www.velocityokc.com/blog/mem...ack=super_blog

----------


## MagzOK

^^ 

Wow that looks choice!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## TheTravellers

> New Chicago dog place here: https://www.velocityokc.com/blog/mem...ack=super_blog


Saw the name and thought "Cal's Chicago Style Eatery" has renamed and moved, but guess not.  We were just wondering if Cal's was still open, but since they're further away from us than Parlor, we'll go here and try one of their Italian Beefs instead.

----------


## gqandy405

> New Chicago dog place here: https://www.velocityokc.com/blog/mem...ack=super_blog


Thats my guy Callahan! He has amazing food including veggie dogs! Great guy with a great story.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I look forward to trying it this monday.  Sadly the hotdog place I used to go to (doggy style in edmond) went back to food truck.

----------


## gqandy405

> I look forward to trying it this monday.  Sadly the hotdog place I used to go to (doggy style in edmond) went back to food truck.


I think they reopened under new management. Check it out. I will tell you I really enjoyed callahans and also Ive heard Hot Rod which is a food truck is fantastic!!

https://m.facebook.com/Hotroddogs-1066396966869507/

----------


## soonerguru

> New Chicago dog place here: https://www.velocityokc.com/blog/mem...ack=super_blog


This guy is legit. My wife and I have been following his cart around OKC for a few years. Real deal Chicago dogs. I will confess I wasn't a huge fan of his Chicago beef sandwich but it could have been an off day for him. 

Really no need to get anything besides the dogs though.

----------


## Roger S

> We were just wondering if Cal's was still open, but since they're further away from us than Parlor, we'll go here and try one of their Italian Beefs instead.


Cal's is still open.... Just had an Italian Beef with a sausage added a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## HOT ROD

must say I LOVE!!! Parlor's hours. Need more core area restaurants and bars to adopt as such.

Definitely nice to hear Callahan’s Chicago Grille much continued success!

----------


## TheTravellers

> Cal's is still open.... Just had an Italian Beef with a sausage added a couple of weeks ago.


GTK, thanks, might end up back there depending on the quality of Callahan's Italian Beef.

----------


## kukblue1

I'm a big fan of Portillo's Italian Beef.  I wonder how this will compare.   How does Cal's compare?

----------


## soonerguru

> I'm a big fan of Portillo's Italian Beef.  I wonder how this will compare.   How does Cal's compare?


It doesn't really compare to Portillo's or Al's, and neither does Cal's. I have tried both. Callahan's Chicago Dogs are great though, as are his other hot dogs. Again, it's possible I caught his beef sandwich on a bad day.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'm a big fan of Portillo's Italian Beef.  I wonder how this will compare.   How does Cal's compare?


Cal's is sub-Portillo's, but we believe Portillo's is sub-Buona Beef.  :Smile:   We don't have many choices here for Italian Beef, though...

----------


## kukblue1

> Cal's is sub-Portillo's, but we believe Portillo's is sub-Buona Beef.   We don't have many choices here for Italian Beef, though...


Yeah Winco has Italian Beef and I make my own.  Are there other supermarkets that carry it?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yeah Winco has Italian Beef and I make my own.  Are there other supermarkets that carry it?


how does it compare with portillo's??

----------


## kukblue1

> how does it compare with portillo's??


I put it in the crock pot with some beef au jus and some pepperoncini and turns out really good.  Take my buns and dip them into the juice.  Yummy.  I like mine dipped.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I put it in the crock pot with some beef au jus and some pepperoncini and turns out really good.  Take my buns and dip them into the juice.  Yummy.  I like mine dipped.


thank you     i will have to try it ..

----------


## kukblue1

Tried the Italian beef tonight overall it was pretty good.  I got mine dipped. They do come with peppers so my friend got one without and I got one with just so we could compare.  They were not Italian peppers or peppercinis as I like it. They were jalapeno peppers and celery. recommend getting them with out peppers cuz it just ended up tasting like jalapeno peppers.  A bit on the pricey side also but at this point in time what isn't.. Two sandwiches two order of basic crinkle cut fries and two drinks came to $38 before tip if you want to leave one.  It was a big sandwich though there was probably close to a pound of beef on there.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Tried the Italian beef tonight overall it was pretty good.  I got mine dipped. They do come with peppers so my friend got one without and I got one with just so we could compare.  They were not Italian peppers or peppercinis as I like it. They were jalapeno peppers and celery. recommend getting them with out peppers cuz it just ended up tasting like jalapeno peppers.  A bit on the pricey side also but at this point in time what isn't.. Two sandwiches two order of basic crinkle cut fries and two drinks came to $38 before tip if you want to leave one.  It was a big sandwich though there was probably close to a pound of beef on there.


that is pretty crazy  pricing ..  portillo's   for example   6.99 for the normal Italian beef     8.99 for 50% bigger  "big beef sandwich"      large fries 3.19  and drinks 2.50

----------


## TheTravellers

> Tried the Italian beef tonight overall it was pretty good.  I got mine dipped. They do come with peppers so my friend got one without and I got one with just so we could compare.  They were not Italian peppers or peppercinis as I like it. They were jalapeno peppers and celery. recommend getting them with out peppers cuz it just ended up tasting like jalapeno peppers.  A bit on the pricey side also but at this point in time what isn't.. Two sandwiches two order of basic crinkle cut fries and two drinks came to $38 before tip if you want to leave one.  It was a big sandwich though there was probably close to a pound of beef on there.


Thanks for the review, and ugh - jalapenos, really?  He'd get thrown out of Chicago for that.

----------


## baralheia

> Thanks for the review, and ugh - jalapenos, really?  He'd get thrown out of Chicago for that.


I'm not sure if maybe he unexpectedly ran out of product - but I can say that when I checked out Callahan's new location in Parlor and asked for hot peppers on my beef, I got proper hot Chicago-style giardiniera. I suspect that's what you received as well, @kukblue1, since pickled serrano peppers look pretty similar to pickled jalapenos, and celery is also typically a component of that delicious condiment. My hubby, who's from the NW burbs of Chicago, says Pepperoncini peppers are an uncommon topping for a Chicago-style italian beef, though there are many homestyle crock pot recipes online that include them as an ingredient to help flavor the gravy. Generally, though, you're either getting "sweet peppers" - oven roasted bell peppers - or "hot peppers" - Chicago-style giardiniera.

Also, if you like Chicago-style giardiniera, some Target stores in the metro carry it under the Mezzetta brand. Make sure the jar says "Chicago-style" on it and not "Italian Mix" - they're very different products. We get ours from the Target in Moore.

I'm gonna be honest, the beefs from Callahan's and Cal's both taste pretty similar to me... Definitely good and tasty, and VERY happy to have them both here as options when the craving strikes, but I suspect (like many restaurants serving italian beef sandwiches outside of the Windy City) that they're both serving pre-sliced beef from a foodservice supplier... Haven't seen a slicer in either restaurant. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but it doesn't compare to a Chicago standard like Al's or Tony's that roasts and slices their own beef.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'm not sure if maybe he unexpectedly ran out of product - but I can say that when I checked out Callahan's new location in Parlor and asked for hot peppers on my beef, I got proper hot Chicago-style giardiniera. I suspect that's what you received as well, @kukblue1, since pickled serrano peppers look pretty similar to pickled jalapenos, and celery is also typically a component of that delicious condiment. My hubby, who's from the NW burbs of Chicago, says Pepperoncini peppers are an uncommon topping for a Chicago-style italian beef, though there are many homestyle crock pot recipes online that include them as an ingredient to help flavor the gravy. Generally, though, you're either getting "sweet peppers" - oven roasted bell peppers - or "hot peppers" - Chicago-style giardiniera.
> 
> Also, if you like Chicago-style giardiniera, some Target stores in the metro carry it under the Mezzetta brand. Make sure the jar says "Chicago-style" on it and not "Italian Mix" - they're very different products. We get ours from the Target in Moore.
> 
> I'm gonna be honest, the beefs from Callahan's and Cal's both taste pretty similar to me... Definitely good and tasty, and VERY happy to have them both here as options when the craving strikes, but I suspect (like many restaurants serving italian beef sandwiches outside of the Windy City) that they're both serving pre-sliced beef from a foodservice supplier... Haven't seen a slicer in either restaurant. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but it doesn't compare to a Chicago standard like Al's or Tony's that roasts and slices their own beef.


Good to know, thanks.  Not sure which would be worse if I ordered hot peppers - if they told me they were out or if I ended up getting something else besides giardiniera.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kukblue1

> I'm not sure if maybe he unexpectedly ran out of product - but I can say that when I checked out Callahan's new location in Parlor and asked for hot peppers on my beef, I got proper hot Chicago-style giardiniera. I suspect that's what you received as well, @kukblue1, since pickled serrano peppers look pretty similar to pickled jalapenos, and celery is also typically a component of that delicious condiment. My hubby, who's from the NW burbs of Chicago, says Pepperoncini peppers are an uncommon topping for a Chicago-style italian beef, though there are many homestyle crock pot recipes online that include them as an ingredient to help flavor the gravy. Generally, though, you're either getting "sweet peppers" - oven roasted bell peppers - or "hot peppers" - Chicago-style giardiniera.
> 
> Also, if you like Chicago-style giardiniera, some Target stores in the metro carry it under the Mezzetta brand. Make sure the jar says "Chicago-style" on it and not "Italian Mix" - they're very different products. We get ours from the Target in Moore.
> 
> I'm gonna be honest, the beefs from Callahan's and Cal's both taste pretty similar to me... Definitely good and tasty, and VERY happy to have them both here as options when the craving strikes, but I suspect (like many restaurants serving italian beef sandwiches outside of the Windy City) that they're both serving pre-sliced beef from a foodservice supplier... Haven't seen a slicer in either restaurant. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but it doesn't compare to a Chicago standard like Al's or Tony's that roasts and slices their own beef.


Probably right I'm used to the Pepperoncini taste now that I always make it in the crock pot that way,  and it's been over 10 years since I been back to Chicago.  Grew up in Indiana.   I guess the biggest turn off was the amount of peppers on there.  Killed the beef flavor felt like I was just eating peppers.  They did put a lot of them on there.

----------


## soonerguru

LIke I said, don't expect much from their beef sandwich. Get their Chicago dogs.

----------


## Will Dearborn

Had a great, authentic Chicago Dog. The crinkle cut fries were not good - tasted like something from a school lunch. Friendly and fast service, will go back when craving a dog.

----------


## Thomas Vu

The porkchop sandwich will come with bones.  Throwing that out there.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

A sandwich with bones? That’s interesting.

----------


## Roger S

> A sandwich with bones? That’s interesting.


Go give the chicken and dumplings at Florence's a try some time.... They're really good but definitely a choking hazard because they serve them with the bones.

It's not something you see very often anymore but I used to see rib sandwiches at BBQ restaurants occasionally and they were usually 3-4 ribs between 2 slices of white bread and some pickles.

----------


## MartzMimic

> Also, if you like Chicago-style giardiniera, some Target stores in the metro carry it under the Mezzetta brand. Make sure the jar says "Chicago-style" on it and not "Italian Mix" - they're very different products. We get ours from the Target in Moore.


I wasn’t crazy about the Mezzetta giardineria. I just order Marconi’s from Amazon. 

All of Callahan’s stuff is Vienna Beef, including the condiments. They make great Chicago dogs, but Vienna Beef’s Italian beef is just alright.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I wasn’t crazy about the Mezzetta giardineria. I just order Marconi’s from Amazon. 
> 
> All of Callahan’s stuff is Vienna Beef, including the condiments. They make great Chicago dogs, but Vienna Beef’s Italian beef is just alright.


World Market carries Marconi giardineria and sports peppers.

----------


## boilerup35

Thanks for the leads on giardiniera, my wife is getting tired of me bringing gallon jugs of it home when I go home to visit family. Anyone know where I can get some stadium mustard?

Back on topic, I've avoided the Italian beef because of the ridiculous pricing. I'm partial to Al's and 2 people should be able to get lunch for under $20 easy...not almost $40

----------

